# mysql: mysql-server: mysql.sock fehlt (Suse 9.1)



## zappoth (4. September 2005)

Hallo, 
ich bin absoluter Neuling im Bereich Datenbanken unter Linux. 
(Als alter Windowser hab ich sonst mit Access und SQL-Abfragen gearbeitet)
Ich hab mir den Server, Client etc. als rpm's heruntergeladen und mit Yast2 installiert.

Was fehlt mir (außer Verstand) wenn  die mysql.sock nicht gefunden wird? Sie ist auf dem ganzen Rechner nicht vorhanden.

Im Verzeichnis /etc/init.d gibt es zwar einen mysql.server aber er läßt sich mit "start" nicht starten. Meldung: mysql.server not found.

Ich Arbeite mit Suse 9.1 und der mysql-Version 4.0.25-0.x86_64.

Ich hoffe die Angaben reichen aus für Hilfe.

Danke
zappoth


----------



## zeitungsenterich (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab aktuell genau dasselbe Problem. Da dein Beitrag schon älter ist, sei die Frage erlaubt ob Du das Problem lösen konntest - und wie ?
Gruß
zeitungsenterich


----------



## zappoth (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem so nicht lösen können.Bin dann aber auf Xampp gestoßen. Xampp installiert automatisch apache, mysql, php .... So habe ich jetzt keine Probleme mehr und kann mir unter http://www.apachefriends.org immer die aktuellste Version von PHP, Mysql etc. herunterladen. Xampp gibt es sowohl für Windows als auch für Linux mit gleicher Oberfläche.

Funktioniert super!

Gruß
Marianne


----------

